# Final Day



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday was my last day of the 2009 Pheasant Hunt. I had some great dog work, but only found two hens and a rooster. The rooster was quite a story.

We were hunting along a ditch with lots of mature trees and thick cover. My GSP was in some cattails and her beeper went off. My Brittany soon joined. I couldn't see either dog and I couldn't go in for the flush or I wouldn't have a shot. After waiting for a couple of minutes on the tight-sitting bird, I sent my 10-year-old son in to see if he could make something happen. That did the trick and the rooster flushed out.

I knocked him down, but as soon as he hit the ground, he popped up and ran back into the trees and brush. Since the dogs were buried in the cattails and didn't see anything, I took off running towards the bird to try to catch him. However, he quickly disappeared.

Both dogs were soon on the scene and my Brittany was acting like she had his scent. Over the next 10 minutes, I watched as she slowly worked her way through the thick cover, going back and forth and back forth as she struggled to keep the scent even as it crossed over to the other side of the stream (we probably went about 70 yards like this). Eventually, she went crazy around a thick tangle of twigs and brush. She kept circling it and trying to get underneath it. Finally, after multiple attempts, she was able to wedge her way inside and I saw the rooster re-position himself. She jumped out and dove in from another angle. This time, she triumphantly backed out with the rooster in her mouth.

Amazing.










Last winter, I worked with the DWR to trap quail in urban areas and relocate them to huntable areas. I suggested that my neck of the woods had some great quail cover, but no quail so some of the birds were released here.

My service project paid off as there was a good hatch this spring and the quail dispersed all over the place. I saw and heard reports of quail as far away as a mile from the original release location. Hopefully, they will continue to establish themselves in the years to come.

I came across a few quail throughout the season and was finally able to knock one down on the last day. It was a great ending to a great season.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great story, and cool pics. Nice work on baggin' a couple of birds!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Sureshot,

I was just curious as to where you live? We found lots of quail around my dads house this year and were wondering what the story was behind them. If you were involved with the effort to bring the quail in there I would like to give you a big pat on the back and wonder what I can do to help out with the efforts. We found three different covies of quail ranging from 15-30 birds. shot lots of shells, but only shot a couple. I would love to see the population take off up here. We already plan on putting feed out for them throughout the winter.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in Southern Utah County, but I know quail were released in all 5 regions.

Where are you?


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Great Story and sounds like some good dog work as well.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in Eastern Box Elder county


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sureshot... are you still doing that project? I would LOVE to see some Quail relocatd in teh Carbon County area. I feel it is PRIME for such a thing. I know the DWR did some of this out on Desert Lake some years ago, but I believe with such the poor conditions of that area they have moved out or starved to death! Don't get me started on the up keep of our land out there! I will for sure be banned...
But I would love to donate many man hours in something like this.
I lived in the Basin for 13 years and seen many Quail and the habitat that they need and see the same here in Carbon County. I have no dought that they could do very well in these areas if given a chance. 
Please PM me if there is anything a non-dwr employee can do to help!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm from be county also, just a lil north of brigham. i've been seeing some quail as well. where'd you see them at?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i'm from be county also, just a lil north of brigham. i've been seeing some quail as well. where'd you see them at?


At an undisclosed location :wink:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i'm from be county also, just a lil north of brigham. i've been seeing some quail as well. where'd you see them at?


Got a find em. They will be easier to find in a few years. There a good lookin bird hope they thrive.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

TAK said:


> I know the DWR did some of this out on Desert Lake some years ago, but I believe with such the poor conditions of that area they have moved out or starved to death! Don't get me started on the up keep of our land out there! I will for sure be banned...


I know how you feel, I went out there today to do some duck hunting, nothing! I even glassed the settling pond or what ever they call it. I was shock to see water in some of the ponds as I went out a few times the past few years and there was no water in the side ponds. 
There used to be quite a few quail in the huntington fish and game farm a few years ago but haven't seen them either!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > I know the DWR did some of this out on Desert Lake some years ago, but I believe with such the poor conditions of that area they have moved out or starved to death! Don't get me started on the up keep of our land out there! I will for sure be banned...
> ...


Is that not a joke? For the freakin life of me I can not believe it! Years past when Hearld was the operator out there you never seen a mess like that. The place was super nice and even with the high valume of people! What got me more than anything was the box with proclimations in it was half way falling off and the sign that said proclimations was fallen off and laying on the ground!
I wish I had heavy pockets of money and when I said something about it they would listen.... 
As I understand it, this is not the only DWR property they have let go to chit like this..... Yet we pay for a HABITATE stamp....


----------

